# SANTO DOMINGO | Public Transport



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Digging its president's Manhattan roots, the Dominican Republic builds a subway *
25 May 2007

SANTO DOMINGO, Dominican Republic (AP) - You want some New York with your tropical breezes? Try the jackhammering, traffic-snarling mess that someday will be the Caribbean's first subway. 

The streets of this capital city are being ripped up because President Leonel Fernandez, raised in Manhattan, dreams of remaking it into a "little New York." The subway project fits perfectly so far: It's loud, controversial and over budget. 

Critics say he's wasting a fortune in a nation of 9.2 million beset with poverty, hunger and electrical shortages. 

But Fernandez, the son of a single mother who worked two jobs to support her children on Manhattan's Upper West Side, says his plan will help bring prosperity. 

Some 600,000 Dominicans live in and around the Big Apple -- the biggest piece of a diaspora that sends billions of dollars to family in the Dominican Republic each year. 

Fernandez, 54, was brought to New York when he was a boy, part of a wave of Dominicans who fled during a turbulent time under dictator Rafael Trujillo, through his 1961 assassination and a subsequent U.S. invasion. 

After school, Fernandez played basketball and delivered groceries near his home at West 95th Street and Amsterdam Avenue. But his mother, despite working as both a nurse's aide and in a factory, found that she could not support both her boys and sent Leonel at age 17 to live with relatives in Santo Domingo. 

He became active in politics, first as a student and then climbing the ranks of the Dominican Liberation Party. Now, as president, he believes he can keep families from emigrating in the first place. 

"Don't leave for New York, because we are going to bring New York here," he told The Associated Press. 

In many ways, Gotham's already here. 

Taxi drivers wear New York Yankees caps as they cut each other off, leaning on their horns and cussing in English and Spanish. They drive past corner stores named "Bar New York" and a deli that hawks bagels. Cable TV carries WABC, a New York City channel. "Elena," an old merengue song about an illegal migrant struggling in the Bronx, remains hugely popular. 

Fernandez has brought in police from New York and New Jersey to train Dominican officers. He built a think tank that promotes closer U.S.-Dominican relations, with one branch off the new train and another near New York's Grand Central Station. 

But the big dream is the subway. The first 9-mile, 16-station segment is planned to open before Fernandez faces an election next May. Within 10 years, planners say they'll get almost 1 million riders a day. 

The budget line is soaring. Under planners' original per-mile estimates, the new line would have cost $464 million, according to the newspaper Clave Digital. 

Officials now say it will cost at least $710 million -- more than 2 percent of the Dominican Republic's gross domestic product. At least one Dominican geologist said even that estimate could end up doubling. 

Loans from Europe have helped pay contractors including Siemens, Alstom and French track-layer TSO, said Leonel Carrasco, sub-director of the department overseeing construction. Other funding has come from a tax hike. 

Popular ridicule is rising with the cost. 

A local band, La Krema, has slammed the project. In one song, the group raps about food shortages and electrical blackouts that plague this city while a backup singer mocks: "But we've got a Metro!" 

Cache Flores, a 37-year-old shoeshiner who lives across a river from the first line, says "it would be better to spend all that money on something that helps everyone, like more buses." 

Others hope it will ease traffic, cut pollution and be affordable. Officials have not yet set fares, but Carrasco acknowledged they will have to remain around the 30-cent fare Dominicans now pay in the run-down group taxis that choke Santo Domingo's streets. 

"All (subways) are controversial, because all of them are very expensive," said Robert Puentes, a fellow with the Brookings Institution's Metropolitan Policy Program. But, he added, "It's a very bold national investment which could have payoffs for the nation as a whole." 

If the subway line is finished on time and alleviates congestion and smog, Fernandez will be a hero. But if there are problems, he may receive a resounding Bronx cheer as the voters escort him from office. 

------ 

Associated Press Writer Ramaris Albert contributed to this report from San Juan, Puerto Rico.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Great to see that Santo Domingo is planning a subway! Its really been growing & booming. A million daily riders, well that sounds a bit high! A few hundred thousand riders would be more than OK. 

With San Juan's Tren Urbano in operation, maybe Havana, which needs better public transport the most, might join the list of Caribbean cities with subways.


----------



## PePi (Jul 12, 2007)

*And Santiago?*

And what about the new tramway in Santiado (RD)? Is it true that it's going ahead? Who is going to build it? Is there any money?


----------



## Vtroy (Jan 15, 2007)

PePi said:


> And what about the new tramway in Santiado (RD)? Is it true that it's going ahead? Who is going to build it? Is there any money?


Yes the Santiago Lightrail line is going to be build, the proyect was aproved.

Theses are some pics of the construction sites and some undergroud terminals of the Santo Domingo Metro, the big metalic structure is the main terminal that conects North Santo Domingo and the Distrito Nacional D.N. (National District), sort of like D.C.

Most of this pics are cortesy of Orad, a member of the Dominican forum:
Thank you Orad.

This is the Alstom Metropolis, the car choosen to be used in the Santo Domingo Metro


















































































































Elevated Section (Santo Domingo Norte):


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Trains you posted are from Barcelona metro.

Congratulations to Santo Domingo for its new system!
:dance:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

>


the fluted detail on the columns is nice


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Great news for this city...really


----------



## Vtroy (Jan 15, 2007)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^Trains you posted are from Barcelona metro.
> 
> Congratulations to Santo Domingo for its new system!
> :dance:


Exactly, they are building the cars, ALSTOM Barcelona


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

Are there some maps about planned route?


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

DJZG said:


> Are there some maps about planned route?


The metro runs from Santo Domingo North into Central Santo Domingo


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

That article is wrong San Juan had a metro before this project started


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

I had no idea that the DR was building a system! Ambitious system though I have a question as to the electricity problem. I know many people from Santo Domingo who always complain about the electricity shortages on a daily basis. Has that been fixed or does it remain the same?


----------



## churrademangu (Aug 7, 2007)

whos crazy idea was to compare RD with the capital of the world New York City

only inside a dominican head

ohh my God this is crazy


----------



## PePi (Jul 12, 2007)

PePi said:


> And what about the new tramway in Santiado (RD)? Is it true that it's going ahead? Who is going to build it? Is there any money?



Going back to Santiago - anyone has news about the new tramway? I read about it at http://www.cideu.org/site/content.php?id=2782...


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

What a great project for this city. It's good to see some countries invest on public transport. I'd be great if some Santo Domingoans (?) can keep us updated with pics and news.


----------



## Vtroy (Jan 15, 2007)

One of the stations in the elevated section of the subway, in the northen suburbs :

























This representation was made by Orad using Google Earth:

This is the Station where the first line ends, it's where most goverment ofices are.
















This is the subway station at the Santo Dominingo University (UASD)








Subway entrance:








This is where the railyard and garage are being build:


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

wow, the stations are going pretty well, thanks for the pics vtroy. if you can please put some pics of "la isabela" station,thanks anyways.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

PePi said:


> Going back to Santiago - anyone has news about the new tramway? I read about it at http://www.cideu.org/site/content.php?id=2782...


santiago's tramway is schedule to start by the end of the year, it was supposed to start in this month but due to some below ground research's that are about to be done it will be reschedule.


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

koolkid said:


> What a great project for this city. It's good to see some countries invest on public transport. I'd be great if some Santo Domingoans (?) can keep us updated with pics and news.


Yeah it's really needed over there because transportation as it is right now is very bad. I just got back from a trip over there and it was really hard to get around by taxi or bus.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

That looks great!! Would this project cause lots of debt? Or is everything ok?

Anyhow, the pictures look awesome. Thanks alot.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

*SANTO DOMINGO'S SUBWAY-->"LA ISABELA" STATION*

THIS IS A PICTURES SHOWING ONE OF THE STATIONS:


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

Some pics by Orad (Also see older pics in Orad's gallery here: http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/)

Estacion Mirador Norte





































Pics posted by Daihan (Slightly older, Photographer: Nelson Munoz)


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

great pics, thanks voltaje.


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

New Pics by Orad

The Southern most end of Line one. Up to 8 trains can be parked here and this will be the point where trains switch from North-South side of the tracks to the South-Notrh side.









Alma Mater Station being covered up


















Part of the Station's platform being put in place.









Another image of the station









Estacion Educacion, just nearing completion









Outside of Estacion Educacion, repaving in process









Outside of Estación Kennedy
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1225/1368366137_3429a6bc41_o.jpg[IMG]

The only ground level station, Estacion Isabella
[IMG]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1047/1369265522_263ebbf21f_o.jpg

This is where trains will be parked and will undergo Maintenance. The white building in the background is the Metro Control Center.










Estacion Mirador Norte


















Yellow tinted glass of the entrance


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

After a while of mystery and secrecy someone finally got permission to take pictures of the progress in the subway part of the Santo Domingo metro. There are also some new pics of the elevated stations by one of our members Orad.

All underground pics by photo reporter Reynaldo Brito


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

*More underground pics*


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

*And some more...*


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

*Estacion Mirador Norte Pics*

Credit goes to Orad


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

*More Elevated Station pics*

These are from Hoy newspaper.

This is probably what most elevated stations will look like (except for Mirador Norte)


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

the mirador station looks just amazing!!!


----------



## silicon (Jul 25, 2007)

el metro de santo domingo tiene un hermano el metro de caracas ,,,los dos son alstom ,,,el de santo domingo es alstom metropolis y el de caracas es atlantique
este es el hermano mayor del metro de santo domingo


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

Are the black ceilings an undercoat or the final color? I'm hoping it's an undercoat (for waterproofing) that will be covered-up by a lighter color paint or material.


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

Quente said:


> Are the black ceilings an undercoat or the final color? I'm hoping it's an undercoat (for waterproofing) that will be covered-up by a lighter color paint or material.


I'm pretty sure it's an undercoat. The stations are being painted in mostly white, so I wouldn't be surprised if they painted the ceiling white too.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

How much of the track will be underground?


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

samsonyuen said:


> How much of the track will be underground?


5 of the stations are going to be elevated, 10 will be underground and another one will be on the street level(the main one).


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

*NEW PICS FROM THE DOMINICAN FORUM*


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

*NEW PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










































































































































































[/


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

*THE FIRST TRAIN HAD ALREADY BEEN SENT FROM SPAIN LATE THIS MORNING*

*THIS IS THE FIRST TRAIN COMING FROM SPAIN THAT WILL BE PART OF THE NEW SUBWAY SYSTEM*


----------



## serrot (Mar 10, 2007)

Taylorhoge said:


> That article is wrong San Juan had a metro before this project started


That article is incorrect..."Tren Urbano" in San Juan Puerto Rico was the first one in the caribean, operating for about a year now, consisting of 16 stations with phase two already in the planning stages.










By serrot at 2007-12-13[/IMG]


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

The article didn't say that it was the first metro, but rather the first subway. 9 of it's 16 stations are underground, although I do know that San Juan's metro has 2 underground stations also. It really depends on what you would consider a subway.


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

Pics from remolacha.net













































Pics by forum member Heroes de Silencio








































































Villametro.com




































Centro de Los Heroes (pics by Diario Libre)



























Video from Youtube


----------



## Parte del mundo (Sep 24, 2007)

All the pics and videos are impressive. Congrats to Dominicans for this project which definitely place their city and country to other modern cities standards, and at the same time it will reactive its local economy. However I still have some questions in the process itself. 
1.How are The stations being designed to the functionality of the subway system? What amenities will the stations offer to their users? 

2.Another concern is the safety in the stations and cars train. What regulations will be implemented to prevent vandalism in the stations and cars train?

3. What is the expected ridership of the system once it normalizes operations? Are they prepared for increase ridership in the future (see the case of Santiago Chile metro)? What entity will control Santo Domingo's subway? Will it serve in accordance to other transportation companies or independently? The probable fare per ridership?

4. One member here mentioned something important. How will this metro operate with the electrity outtages?


5. How is the entity educating the people on the usage and maintenance of the system?

Again congratulations for this project. I dont doubt Dominicans will feel proud of their subway, and how they investing so much effort and money on it. Definitely its a Dominican product. This metro will benefit all Dominican population.

Id like to see many of my doubts answered.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

That's pretty damn gorgeous! Hallelujah indeed! :cheers:


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

Parte del mundo said:


> All the pics and videos are impressive. Congrats to Dominicans for this project which definitely place their city and country to other modern cities standards, and at the same time it will reactive its local economy. However I still have some questions in the process itself.


 Thank you. I'll try and answer these questions as best as I can. Although I also recommend that you pass by the Dominican forum, if you want, because there are people there that could probably explain it better than me (especially Orad, he know quite a lot about the system)


Parte del mundo said:


> 1.How are The stations being designed to the functionality of the subway system? What amenities will the stations offer to their users?


Alright, all stations are designed with side platforms. All stations will also have a bridge/catwalk so that passengers can pass from one side to another. Most subway stations are just on level, but I think two have 2 levels. The stations will be air conditioned and many will have Dominican art and history displays.
Two examples of these displays


















Parte del mundo said:


> 2.Another concern is the safety in the stations and cars train. What regulations will be implemented to prevent vandalism in the stations and cars train?


I believe that there will be a police/military unit specifically designated for security throughout the Metro. I don't remember what the name of the unit is, but they will be in service 24 hours to prevent vandalism and other crime.


Parte del mundo said:


> 3. What is the expected ridership of the system once it normalizes operations? Are they prepared for increase ridership in the future (see the case of Santiago Chile metro)? What entity will control Santo Domingo's subway? Will it serve in accordance to other transportation companies or independently? The probable fare per ridership?


The expected ridership, I believe, is estimated at about 200,000 per day. They will be adding feeder bus lines to get more passengers to the Metro stations. Every station has a platform that is 120 meters long. In it's inception every train will have only 3 cars each. That mean that the trains could be expanded to 6 cars each if necessary in the future. I believe the Metro will be operated as an entity separate from the government (starting some time in August when the Metro will be operating). They'll still probably have to work with OSMA(Government bus service of the capital) and other transportation/government organizations. The fare for the Metro is DR$20 (less than US$1).



Parte del mundo said:


> 4. One member here mentioned something important. How will this metro operate with the electrity outtages?


 The Metro has it's own power supply and emergency generators (operated by independent companies). And actually, electric power outages have been significantly reduced throughout most of the Capital and other large cities in the country. There is still work to be done with that issue, but that situation has and still is improving.



Parte del mundo said:


> 5. How is the entity educating the people on the usage and maintenance of the system?


This, I'm not sure about. There was a news article on this recently, but I haven't read it yet. I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

I read somewhere that it's also specially designed for blind people. Theres 'some sort of weird "blind people" map integrated into the floor tiles. This subway is very friendly to those with disabilities considering that there are elevators in all stations. A job well done I say. Congratulations.


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

koolkid said:


> I read somewhere that it's also specially designed for blind people. There's some sort of weird "blind people" map integrated onto the floor tiles. This subway is very friendly to those with disabilities considering that all stations have elevators in all stations. A job well done I say. Congratulations.


Yeah. Dominican transportation is in sore need of disability friendly. Currently there are very few buses that can take on passengers on wheel chairs. Public cars (taxis) might be the best option for them, but even then many of these cars are small. And minibuses are no better. But the government placed an order for 500 buses (for the feeder lines), 300-400 of which will be wheel chair accessible. So that area of concern is improving.

Also, tomorrow is a big day. It's the symbolic inauguration of the metro (tomorrow is the DR's independence day). They day will start off with the president conducting the metro. After the run of all 16 stations is completed, the metro will be open to the public, rides will be free. After this the official opening date of the metro will be on August, when more train sets will have arrived.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

ElVoltageDR said:


> Also, tomorrow is a big day. It's the symbolic inauguration of the metro (tomorrow is the DR's independence day). They day will start off with the president conducting the metro. After the run of all 16 stations is completed, the metro will be open to the public, rides will be free. After this the official opening date of the metro will be on August, when more train sets will have arrived.


Looks like a much needed addition to Santo Domingo! Welcome to the subway world, DR!


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

*Inaguration pics (Feb 27th, 2008)*

Pic from Hoy newspaper








































































Listen Diario


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

*Inaguration Videos*


----------



## Parte del mundo (Sep 24, 2007)

Voltage, Thanks for responding most of my doubts. 

Undoubtedely, the Dominican president has been criticized by the opposition for undertaking his ambitious project, but despite all the criticism, dont want to argue politics since I'm not Dominican, Dominican's president will leave a urban legacy to the santo domingos. Congratulations!!! 

Remember you have to take care of this metro and demonstrate to others the education in protecting your public services. 

Does this mean Santo Domingo metro is in service to the public now?


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Go Santo Domingo :banana:


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

wow....that's quite a bit of fanfare even for a new metro line.

congrats Santo Domingo!


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

Some more pics by Orad

























Other pics on Flickr.com

















Another video, I like this one for some unknown reason lol:


----------



## Romana-boy (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks for the updates elvoltage!!!!!!! Now our subway is a reality.


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

ElVoltageDR said:


> Another video, I like this one for some unknown reason lol:


Based on this last video which shows only one set of tracks, there's still some work left to be done before the system becomes fully operational. When will the metro be ready for regular service?

Regardless, I think it's wonderful that this metro has been put into place to help provide affordable, comfortable, and rapid transportation for the residents of Santo Domingo. Congratulations!kay:


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

Quente said:


> Based on this last video which shows only one set of tracks, there's still some work left to be done before the system becomes fully operational. When will the metro be ready for regular service?
> 
> Regardless, I think it's wonderful that this metro has been put into place to help provide affordable, comfortable, and rapid transportation for the residents of Santo Domingo. Congratulations!kay:


Yeah those tracks still aren't in place because construction vehicles were still using that side to travel throughout the tunnels up until recently. Some parts already have tracks and at some point in the video you can see the mechanism being used to lay down the tracks. The metro will be fully functioning on August.


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Great Job! 

Good memories , Very nice country you have there. 

Always a ton of fun.


----------



## Gil (Mar 11, 2005)

mr.x said:


> wow....that's quite a bit of fanfare even for a new metro line.
> 
> congrats Santo Domingo!


Congrats to Santo Domingo. When does the line officially open to the public? I think I saw August being mentioned somewhere.

As for the fanfare, it was the Dominican Republic's Independence Day and the President was riding the first subway down the line. So they were all cheering the President who got the subway up and running.


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

Yep, August is the target month.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

amazing photos, wow, our subway is now a reality!!!!!.


----------



## Vtroy (Jan 15, 2007)

dahian78 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the Caribean forum.


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

I read somewhere the metro officially opened today - someone who can confirm that?


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

No it hasn't actually. It is open, but these are just limited test runs usually a week to two weeks at a time. The first time it was opened to the public was on February 27th and it was then closed again a few days after. It reopened to the public about two weeks ago for the Book Festival. All rides are free during those times. It will open full time beginning some time in August or September, at which time people will have to start paying to ride ($DR20, less than $US1)


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

This very beautiful metro, remember me Spain. Trains are identical to Barcelona metro 9000 series and the stations are very similar to Madrid metro.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

^^exactly, the stations are very similar to madrid's metro system, and the trains are identical to barcelona's metro. Congratulations, a wonder metro system.


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

FabriFlorence said:


> This very beautiful metro, remember me Spain. Trains are identical to Barcelona metro 9000 series and the stations are very similar to Madrid metro.


Yeah these trains are Alstom Metropolis 9000 series. OPRET (Public Transportation Reorganization Office) officials worked very closely with people who run Madrid's metro, which is probably why some of the stations look so much alike.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

*THANKS TO ORAD FOR THE PICS---->*

 Heroes's center station

*MSD – Elevator from the new "heroe's center station"*









*MSD –West elevator from the "heroe's center station" *










*MSD –East elevator from the "heroe's center station"*










*MSD –East entrance of the mentioned station*










*MSD – Panoramic view of the west entrance*










Other elevators

*MSD – Elevator structure in the "Francisco A. Caamaño station"*










*MSD –Elevator structure in "Juan Pablo Duarte's station"*









*MSD –Elevator structure in "Juan Pablo Duarte's station" *










Maximo gomez station






































Enjoy!!!

Orad[/QUOTE]


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

*New pics!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry that the titles are in spanish but it would take me so long to get them translated that i'll leave them that way,lol....Enjoy this brand new photos--->*

Estación Centro de los Héroes

*MSD –Ascensor Este de la Estación Centro de los Héroes*








Vista de una de las torres de ascensor de la estación Centro de los Héroes del Metro de Santo Domingo, ubicada junto al edificio de la Lotería Nacional. Como se puede observar en la imagen los trabajos en acero y cristal se encuentran muy adelantados y de la misma forma el equipamiento del ascensor. Varios obreros trabajan en la construcción de las calzadas que rodean la estructura. 

*MSD –Perfil de Cristal de la Entrada Oeste de la Estación Centro de los Héroes*








Vista del trabajo en cristal del acceso oeste ubicado junto al edificio de la CDEEE de la estación Centro de los Héroes del Metro de Santo Domingo. Las láminas de cristal ya fueron selladas y ajustadas por técnicos de la empresa Arboleda.

*MSD –Detalle de Entrada Oeste de la Estación Centro de los Héroes*








Otro ángulo del acceso oeste de la estación Centro de los Héroes del Metro de Santo Domingo. Se observa el frente de la estructura a la que se ha colocado un rejilla de aluminio en su extremo superior y visible parcialmente el pórtico en granito negro.

*MSD – Detalle de Entrada Este de la Estación Centro de los Héroes*








Vista de la rejilla de ventilación ubicada en el extremo superior del este de la estación Centro de los Héroes del Metro de Santo Domingo.

*MSD – Reflejos Urbanos en la Estación Centro de los Héroes*








La avenida Jiménez Moya se refleja parcialmente en los cristales de la entrada oeste de la estación Centro de los Héroes del Metro de Santo Domingo. 

*MSD –Entrada Oeste de la Estación Centro de los Héroes*








Panorámica del conjunto del acceso oeste de la estación Centro de los Héroes del Metro de Santo Domingo. Desde el extremo izquierdo se observa la estructura del ascensor, el acceso de las escaleras y detrás el edificio de la CDEEE.

*MSD –Entrada Este de la Estación Centro de los Héroes*








Panorámica del conjunto del acceso este de la estación Centro de los Héroes del Metro de Santo Domingo. Desde el extremo derecho se observa la estructura del ascensor, el acceso de las escaleras y detrás el edificio de la Lotería Nacional.


Estación Francisco Alberto Caamaño 

*MSD – Construcción de Calzadas Estación Francisco A. Caamaño*








Vista de la nueva calzada del acceso suroeste (En dirección a la estación Mamá Tingó en Villa Mella) de la estación Francisco A. Caamaño del Metro de Santo Domingo, construidas con el mismo diseño estriado con segmentos de dos tonos usado en la estación Casandra Damirón.

*MSD – Construcción de Calzadas Estación Francisco A. Caamaño II*








Otro ángulo de los trabajos de la calzada del acceso sureste (En dirección a la estación Mamá Tingó en Villa Mella) de la estación Francisco A. Caamaño del Metro de Santo Domingo.

*MSD – Estructura de Ascensor en Estación Francisco A. Caamaño*








Vista de la estructura de uno de los dos ascensores de la estación Francisco A. Caamaño del Metro de Santo Domingo. Este ascensor lleva al andén 1 de la estación (En dirección a la estación Mamá Tingó en Villa Mella). Se observa a un grupo de albañiles trabajando en la construcción de la rampa de acceso al ascensor.

*MSD – Estructura de Ascensor en Estación Francisco A. Caamaño II*








Otro de los ascensores de la estación Francisco A. Caamaño del Metro de Santo Domingo que permite el acceso al andén 2 de la estación (En dirección a la estación Centro de los Héroes). La estructura de acero y cristal se muestra lista para instalación de los componentes electromecánicos del ascensor.


Estación Joaquín Balaguer

*MSD – Estructura de Ascensor en Estación Joaquín Balaguer*








Vista de la estructura del ascensor de acceso al andén 2 (En dirección a la estación Centro de los Héroes) de la estación Joaquín Balaguer del Metro de Santo Domingo. El diseño de esta estructura es utilizado en todas las estaciones subterráneas del Metro, con la excepción del Centro de los Héroes y la estación Casandra Damirón en la Plaza de la Cultura.

*MSD – Estructura de Ascensor en Estación Joaquín Balaguer II*








El ascensor de acceso al andén 1 (En dirección a la estación Mamá Tingó en Villa Mella) de la estación Joaquín Balaguer del Metro de Santo Domingo.


Estación Casandra Damirón

*MSD – Estructura de Ascensor en Estación Casandra Damirón*








Vista de la estructura del ascensor de la estación Casandra Damirón del Metro de Santo Domingo. La estructura de diseño único dentro del conjunto de estaciones de la línea 1, posee dos polígonos concéntricos formados por tubos de acero cilíndricos de diverso diámetro en el exterior y por tubos cuadrados en el interior. En la imagen se observa a los técnicos mientras instalan los soportes de los cristales.

*MSD – Estructura de Ascensor en Estación Casandra Damirón II*








Otro ángulo de la estructura del ascensor de la estación Casandra Damirón del Metro de Santo Domingo.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Taylorhoge said:


> That article is wrong San Juan had a metro before this project started


So true...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Dominican Republic seeks developers to build second subway line *
25 September 2008

SANTO DOMINGO, Dominican Republic (AP) - The Dominican Republic is seeking developers to build an additional subway line in the capital.

President Leonel Fernandez's office said this week that construction could start in Santo Domingo in January. The statement said several French and Spanish companies have expressed interest, but did not name them.

Fernandez has been criticized for spending more than $710 million to build the country's first subway line even as a quarter of the population lives in poverty.

That line has been opened for public tours and was used to promote Fernandez's successful re-election bid in May, but is not expected to open until December following multiple delays.

An additional train line was also proposed to connect the cities of Santiago and Haina, about 80 miles apart. Project costs were not available.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Hey! this metro is already opened!!!

I will bring the info from Latinscrapers!*





























































































































































































































































And a cool video 






greetings!


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

^^ Thanks Occit.
yes, already it´s open, and by the christmas it´s free.


----------



## Vtroy (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Daaamn. Bright Future for Republica Dominicana.


----------



## sntiagom (Oct 20, 2005)

Wooow, beautiful metro and very modern too. I didn't know you guys were building something like this in Santo Domingo.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

Occit said:


>


Interesting to see people playing on the tracks as they wait for the train...


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Interesting to see people playing on the tracks as they wait for the train...


These are obviously workers, the station wasn't opened yet.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Hahaha obviously these were workers... xD :lol:


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

New pics



orad said:


> *Saludos Metrófilos!!!*
> 
> Esta es la segunda parte de mi post de imágenes de las estaciones del Metro de Santo Domingo. Continuando en dirección sur desde la intersección de las avenidas Máximo Gómez y Nicolás de Ovando, les presentaremos las estaciones Pedro Livio Cedeño, Manuel Arturo Peña Batlle y Centro Olímpico Juan Pablo Duarte.
> 
> ...





jogc6605 said:


> METRO DE SANTO DOMINGO


----------



## earlat (Sep 9, 2006)

^^ Wow, great infrastructure!


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

dwdwone said:


> Building this metro was a big gamble for Santo Domingo. I'm wondering, has it paid off?


It is only a metro line of six the master plan is all about. We have to weat till at least half of that is done to talk aobut paying off. The second line is just under construction faster than the first one to cover double the distance the first one has covered, so is with that second line its become a sistem then we will be on position tu evaluate how good everything is going on.


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Some pictures on Maximo Gomez station construction process. That station is the point where line one and two are linking, that is the reason why it has a passenger corridor wicht is going down line two to conect line one over a messennine is already prepared.



















Video-1 Relleno(filling)





Video-2 Relleno(filling)





Video-3 Relleno(filling)
































Video-1 Bifurcacion(bifurcation)





Video-2 Bifurcacion(bifurcation)














Video-3 Bifurcacion(bifurcation)























Video-4 Bifurcacion(bifurcation)






Other Works:























































Video-4














Video-5














Video-6


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Other station in aerly stage of construction wicht is part of second line subway. The pictures are from TOMCRUZ


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

So the underground is mostly built as cut and cover then?


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

dwdwone said:


> So the underground is mostly built as cut and cover then?


Nope, in fact, only two little faces of the the course is built using cut and cover, not more than a mille and a half. The rest is running using TBM and DOSKO two diferent machinne to bore deep inside the ground.


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Some other up dates on the building construction process, line 2.-










































*Video-2 Muestra otra área, lado Este, y zoom (vista amplia), lado Oeste, magnitud de los terrenos*.







































































































*Video-1*















*Video-2*















*Video-3*


----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

chuchero said:


> That has diferents levels wicht depends on period of time too. The first step on that schedule was to have a means of trasnportation to cover all the demand created by passanger moving north-south and biseverse, that number of passanger is in between 120.000 and 180.000 passanger per day. It is suposed to reach that nomber on the first ten years on comercial opoerations. But that depends on the buses working to take passanger in and out of train stations, that part of the sistem is not jet ready.


Firstly, thank you for your informative and comprehensive updates along with Orad. I think you mentioned before that it was a brave political decision to build Line 1, hopefully in time everyone will see it as a wise and prudent investment for SD esp given how chaotic the traffic is.

You have mentioned that the feeder bus routes are still not ready. Can you please explain why they are not ready (bus procurement?), how many feeder routes are you talking about and when it is expected they will be running?


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Yappofloyd said:


> Firstly, thank you for your informative and comprehensive updates along with Orad. I think you mentioned before that it was a brave political decision to build Line 1, hopefully in time everyone will see it as a wise and prudent investment for SD esp given how chaotic the traffic is.
> 
> You have mentioned that the feeder bus routes are still not ready. Can you please explain why they are not ready (bus procurement?), how many feeder routes are you talking about and when it is expected they will be running?


Feeder is just the political side of tha process and is the most dificult to get running because of others issues like forcing the drivers to attend a tecnical school where to learn how to dirve safely.

The sistem is planned to work with the feeder but the streets are not ready to get all this 40 rutes working properly, many of then need serius intervention to make then work properly like tunnel, brieges, etc. But the govertment is planning to open a cople of feeders in few months.


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

*Santo Domingo metro. Some up date on second line building process.*


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

*More up date....*


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

*More....:banana:*





























*E3 L2* (John. F. Kennedy -Doctor Defilló), alrededores.

*E4 L2* (John. F. Kennedy-Av. Winston Churchill), alrededores empresa ‘La Famosa’.










*Video-1*






*Video-2*






*Video-3*


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Why aren't they using TBMs?


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

dwdwone said:


> Why aren't they using TBMs?


There´s a stretch of five kilometers planed to be built using a TBM but it has not yet begun.


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

*Some up dates of Lincoln avenue station*




























*Video-1*

































*Video-2*

































*A continuación estación*:


*E6 L2* (John. F. Kennedy-Av. López de Vega):

























































*Video muestra lo anterior visto en grafica de estación E6 L2 hasta la fecha*:


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

*Ortega y Gasset street station*














































*Video-1*:



















































*Video-2*:


----------



## loaked (Jul 10, 2010)

A true marvelous work in Santo Domingo, now if only New York's SAS or any new subway extension/expansion would be built that quickly, that'll be the day...


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

loaked said:


> A true marvelous work in Santo Domingo, now if only New York's SAS or any new subway extension/expansion would be built that quickly, that'll be the day...


I hope that Obama´s atministration based on oil tragedy in the gulf of mexico come with a new policy on public transportation based on electricity wicht can come from others resources diferents than oil. Its includes subways of course, expanding then to mayor cities bedside a policy to atract user to change from cars to trains in the main american cities.


----------



## Talomo23 (Jun 4, 2010)

*SANTO DOMINGO | Metro*

SANTO DOMINGO METRO SYSTEM


----------



## Talomo23 (Jun 4, 2010)

*This pictures thanks to Mr. Orad*


----------



## Talomo23 (Jun 4, 2010)

*THANKS TO S.O.G*

[


























































































































































)












Este soy yo :naughty:


----------



## RPICHARDO (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Is there a map of the two lines? Am also wondering why they chose to go completely underground as it's supposed to be much more costly.

Thanks!


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Amazing project.


----------



## RPICHARDO (Dec 26, 2008)

dwdwone said:


> Is there a map of the two lines? Am also wondering why they chose to go completely underground as it's supposed to be much more costly.
> 
> Thanks!


The first line was carried out in a mixture of underground, at ground level and above ground due to the implications and impact of the terrain and local business affected.

The second line is being carried out fully underground mostly due to the impact it has on business and the flow of traffic at street level.

The costs are relative to each other, as in the DR labor is very cheap and the construction materials are mostly home sourced.

Here you can see a Map of the existing L1 and corresponding future lines of the SD Metro:


























This is the first stage map for the SD Metro to be done phase by phase, line by line in a continuous construction timetable. Once one line is done with, the next one is taken up.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

The three short lines (L4-5-6) seem weird to me, and the L2 - L3 if not interchanging. They could conect all the planned lines at 3 points making a big "8". That would cause avoiding to interchange between lines so many times.
It could be somethiing like this:


----------



## RPICHARDO (Dec 26, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> The three short lines (L4-5-6) seem weird to me, and the L2 - L3 if not interchanging. They could conect all the planned lines at 3 points making a big "8". That would cause avoiding to interchange between lines so many times.
> It could be somethiing like this:


That would ring some truth if the streets above where empty lots for the most part. The lines run in the main avenues that serve as the trunks for the city's transportation networks and as such, you have to work with what there is, not what you would like there to be.

The short lines are by no means to stay that way, but until ridership begins to demand a new ring of connections. That's when these short lines will present the value you miss now.

I must make a point to tell you that the SD Metro first lines are just that, the first lines! Each of these lines will be trunks in the future as the service gets expanded according to demand and vertical growth/population density in the city.

Think that you can go from one end of the city to the other in roughly 30 km, and from the city of SD to the next largest city of Santiago in about 140 km!!!

By comparison the largest NYC subway line is the A and it's 48km long. That gives you and idea of what to expect in the future for this new Metro system.


----------



## RPICHARDO (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

RPICHARDO said:


> That would ring some truth if the streets above where empty lots for the most part. The lines run in the main avenues that serve as the trunks for the city's transportation networks and as such, you have to work with what there is, not what you would like there to be.
> 
> The short lines are by no means to stay that way, but until ridership begins to demand a new ring of connections. That's when these short lines will present the value you miss now.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good metro for Santo Domingo, the best in the Caribbean to-date. I don't think San Juan's Tren Urbano, which doesn't serve the inner city well, lived up to ridership expectations. And Havana, which needs a metro the most, with the paucity of cars, obviously can't afford it.


----------



## 809anthony (Oct 9, 2008)

next--->


----------



## 809anthony (Oct 9, 2008)

RPICHARDO said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Some up today by ORAD of line 2.

Ha transcurrido un mes desde mi último post de imágenes de los trabajos de construcción de la segunda línea del Metro de Santo Domingo y como todos saben la obra hierve de actividad por la cercanía del 27 de febrero, fecha en que el presidente Fernández ha prometido realizar su recorrido.[/B] Estamos a cinco días del día "D" y aunque faltan cientos de detalles pienso que la OPRET ha demostrado que puede lograr cosas que parecen imposibles en tiempo récord, así que mantengamos la fé en que el tren presidencial recorra la Línea 2, al menos desde la Luperón hasta la avenida Duarte.

Como en ocasiones anteriores he divido el post debido a la cantidad de imágenes. El primero va a abarcar las estaciones desde la número 7 (Km. 9 de la autopista Duarte) hasta la estación 12 (avenida Lope de Vega). El segundo post cubre desde la estación 13 (avenida Ortega y Gasset) hasta la estación 15 (avenida San Martín).


Veamos la parte I:


Trabajos en la estación de la Ave. gregorio Luperón

*Entorno de la estación*

Creo que todos coincidimos en que los trabajos de las últimas semanas han dado un giro interesante a la estación del Km. 9. El área alrededor de la estructura ha sido convertida en un parque sembrado de grama y árboles que con el tiempo deberán devolver la sombra y el verdor que poseía el lugar. Dos calzadas conectan un portal de acceso al nivel de la avenida Gregorio Luperón, al tiempo que se completa la estructura de acceso al nivel de la autopista Duarte, en el extremo oeste de la estación.

El acceso desde la autopista Duarte se destaca por su diseño único en la red de estaciones del Metro. Es una estructura cilíndrica de paneles de aluminio y muros de cristal sostenidos por puntales de acero y un techo circular rematado con un gran tragaluz central de forma cuadrada.
























































*Interior de la estación*

Los trabajos en el interior de la estación están muy avanzados y los obreros trabajan turnos extendidos para completar lo que falta. Las dimensiones de los espacios, la altura de los techos y la terminación en metal, cristal y granito, generan una atmósfera de solemnidad que constrasta con el bullicio de la calle circundante.

El vítrex de las paredes es de color azul, iniciando una secuencia de cuatro colores elegidos para adornar las estaciones. Sobre el nivel del vítrex se encuentra el listelo de información con la franja roja y más arriba la malla gris de aluminio con el diseño de rombos que ya vimos en la estación de transferencia.

Los dos accesos de la estación desembocan en un lobby donde se encuentra la boletería y varios espacios comerciales ubicados en los extremos del edificio. Tras cruzar la barrera de torniquetes se accede a las escaleras que conectan con el nivel de andenes ubicado debajo. Es posible observar los andenes desde el nivel de la boletería a través de una abertura de grandes dimensiones ubicada en el extremo este del salón.
































































































































Trabajos en la estación de la Ave. Núñez de Cáceres

*Completando los detalles dentro y fuera de la estación*

La estación está muy avanzada y a pesar de la poca iluminación al momento de tomar las fotos, se puede apreciar el nivel de los trabajos. El vítrex es de color naranja y la estructura de acceso comparte el diseño "tipo" elegido para esta línea 2, adecuado para ubicarse en las esquinas de avenidas donde no hay mucho espacio disponible. 

La altura de los techos es menor a la acostumbrada, una característica compartida con la estación de la calle Dr. Defilló (Teleantillas). El resultado es una estación más compacta aunque con todos los elementos comunes al resto de las estaciones (longitud de andenes, revestimientos, escaleras, etc.).















































Trabajos en la estación de la Ave. Dr. Defilló (Teleantillas)

*La estación gemela de la Núñez de Cáceres*

El diseño de la estación ubicada en la esquina de la calle Dr. Defilló, justo al lado de la planta televisora Teleantillas, comparte las mismas características de diseño de su vecina de la Núñez de Cáceres. De igual manera muestra gran avance en los trabajos de terminación que incluyen revestimientos en vítrex de color blanco. 










































































Trabajos en la estación de la Ave. Winston Churchill

*Un gigante amarillo bajo nuestros pies*

Lo que diferencia esta estructura de las dos anteriores es la gran altura de sus techos, consecuencia de estar construida a mayor profundidad. Esto le confiere un aire de catedral industrial, espaciosa y de gran solidez. El vítrex amarillo aporta el color a las paredes desde que uno se asoma a las escaleras de acceso. 










































































Trabajos en la estación de la Ave. Abraham Lincoln

*Una estación que se confunde con su entorno*

Desde que observamos por primera vez el diseño del acceso a esta estación todos quedamos gratamente impresionados por la propuesta. Con el tiempo solo se ha confirmado lo atinado del resultado y la forma en que encaja en el contexto de zona comercial de alto calibre que posee el lugar. En el interior la estación mantiene los elementos característicos de las nuevas estaciones, incluyendo el vítrex en este caso de color azul, reiniciando la secuencia de cuatro colores.

Las secciones de andén abovedadas son un elemento novedoso en el Metro de Santo Domingo y están presentes en varias de las nuevas estaciones, iniciando con la Abraham Lincoln. 




















































































Trabajos en la estación de la Ave. Lope de Vega

*Los primeros andenes abovedados terminados*

Al igual que sus vecinas la estación de la avenida Lope de Vega está casi lista, concentrándose los trabajos en instalaciones de sistemas electromecánicos y terminaciones menores. Es la primera estación que posee instalado el recubrimiento para los techos de los andenes abovedados y el resultado es excelente, pero prefiero dejar que juzguen por las imágenes de más abajo.

















































Enjoy!!!


*Fin de la parte I*


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

That all looks like the new stations in Madrid.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you very much for the photos!! I like all new stations, but above all this last one!

Muchas gracias por las fotos!! Me gustan todas las nuevas estaciones, pero sobre todo esta última!


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> That all looks like the new stations in Madrid.


That is correct, Santo Domingo has chosen metro de Madrid as its adviser. That is why stations look is mosly like Madrid subway.


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

arctic_carlos said:


> Thank you very much for the photos!! I like all new stations, but above all this last one!
> 
> Muchas gracias por las fotos!! Me gustan todas las nuevas estaciones, pero sobre todo esta última!


You welcome. When the proyect is finished all stations are going to look like that in the last photo.


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

*Another up today*.- But here is included some others stations, there´re some photos from a pedestrian passway to conect line 1 with line 2 wich includes a litle comercial space in between.

A continuación les presento la segunda parte de mi update de los trabajos de construcción del Metro de Santo Domingo.[/B] Este post abarca desde la estación 13 (avenida Ortega y Gasset) hasta la estación 15 (avenida San Martín), haciendo énfasis en la Estación de Transferencia Juan Pablo Duarte y en la galería peatonal que permite el intercambio entre las líneas 1 y 2.

Veamos:


Trabajos en la estación de la Ave. Ortega y Gasset

*Será esta la estación Juan Ulises (Wiche) García Saleta?*

La estructura es muy similar a la ubicada en la avenida Lope de Vega. Un acceso a nivel de la calle que encierra el conjunto de escaleras y el ascensor, el primer nivel soterrado alberga el mezzanine donde está la boletería y un área abierta bajo las escaleras. En el segundo nivel soterrado está el nivel de andenes con dos secciones abovedadas en los extremos. El color del vítrex es blanco. 















































Trabajos en la estación de Transferencia entre Líneas

*Entorno de la Estación*

La terminación exterior de la estación es impecable y posee el acceso con el diseño más elegante de la Línea 2. El espacio entre los accesos a las estaciones ubicadas en esta intersección ha sido remozado con la construcción de una plaza con bancos y palmas reales.

Cruzando a la esquina opuesta se levanta imponente la mayor plaza comercial del país; Sambil Santo Domingo Mall. Los constructores de la plaza han informado que su decisión de invertir en este lugar estuvo determinada por encontrarse en el punto central de la red del Metro de Santo Domingo, lo que les garantiza un flujo constante de visitantes a los negocios que se instalen allí.










































































*Terminación del Interior de la Estructura*

Las imágenes del interior de la Estación de Transferencia no necesitan ser descritas. La belleza de los espacios, el color de las superficies y la calidad de los materiales están a la vista de todos. Por lo que he observado en las demás estaciones aún en proceso de terminación, podemos considerar este lugar como un botón de muestra de lo que veremos cuando estén totalmente terminadas.

El único detalle que me preocupa y que ya ha sido apuntado por Chuchero, es el hecho de que no se están instalando los revestimientos de acero inoxidable en las columnas de las secciones de andén y el mezzanine, lo que expone la pintura de las mismas al desgaste. Solo las columnas de la plaza comercial cuentan con estos revestimientos hasta el momento, aunque no podemos asegurar que los revestimientos no se instalen posteriormente. 


















































































































































*Galería Peatonal y Plaza Comercial*

Las Líneas 1 y 2 del Metro de Santo Domingo están conectadas (A nivel peatonal y ferroviario) para permitir a los usuarios cambiar de línea pagando una sola tarifa de viaje. Para conectar los andenes de ambas líneas se contruyó una galería o túnel peatonal que parte del mezzanine de la estación Juan Pablo Duarte (Línea 1) y se conecta con la galería de cruces de la Estación de Transferencia, ubicada bajo las vías férreas de la Línea 2.

En su trayecto entre las estaciones de ambas líneas, la galería posee un plaza de dos niveles que alberga espacios para comercios y oficinas. En estos espacios ya existe una sucursal de la telefónica Claro y próximamente se instalarán sucursales bancarias y otros negocios.




























































































Trabajos en la estación de la Ave. San Martín

*Transformando el espacio público*

La segunda de tres estaciones que comparten el nuevo diseño de acceso de forma ovalada, ubicada en la intersección de cuatro vías importantes y futuro punto de transferencia hacia la Línea 6, la estación de la avenida San Martín comparte el diseño interior de la estación ubicada en la avenida Abraham Lincoln, con su mezzanine y andenes abovedados. 

El acceso ocupa el extremo oriental del área de parqueo del edificio de Proseguros y cuenta con un ascensor contiguo al acceso de las escaleras. El color del vítrex es azul. 
























































*Fin de la parte II*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Is the Metro powered by 3rd Rail overhead or catenary?
Is there a full build out metro plan?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Here is the answer for the first question










And the second here:



RPICHARDO said:


> ...


All you need to find these infos is to get back to the previous page in this thread


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> ^^ Here is the answer for the first question
> And the second here:
> All you need to find these infos is to get back to the previous page in this thread


Thanks for helping out.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Great stations! Very "Madrid style".


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

FabriFlorence said:


> Great stations! Very "Madrid style".


Yes, but not a shame to look like the thirht best subway sistem of the world.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

I wouldn't go so far to say that Madrid is the third-best subway system in the world. It's not a bad system as far as western Europe is concerned, though.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

This is a very impressive project. I wish we could do something like this in the United States for our southern and western cities.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!! great metro!!


----------



## 809anthony (Oct 9, 2008)

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

just waiting for the second phase!!!


----------



## Luca111-_ (Dec 10, 2011)

When will the second line open?


----------



## 809anthony (Oct 9, 2008)

Luca111-_ said:


> When will the second line open?


between august - december!!

there still couple station to be finish and the new trains will arrive in the next few months:cheers:


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

kay:


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

I have a couple of questions.

1. Why did they decide to build this new line completely underground yet Line 1 was primarily above ground?
2. Were there any water table issues to consider when the engineering was done?
3. There was some controvery when Line 1 was beng built, that due to random power blackouts throughout the city, that the metro would either make the problem worse by sucking more power, or be subject to the blackouts, thereby stranding passengers. How has this concern panned out?

Thanks for indulging my curiousity!

Dan


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

dwdwone said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Why did they decide to build this new line completely underground yet Line 1 was primarily above ground?


Is this the case? Wikipedia says:

"The first line of the mass-transit system has sixteen stations; 6 elevated, 10 underground"

Plus:








Source: Wikipedia

Most of the line seems to be underground.


----------



## orad (Apr 14, 2007)

dwdwone said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Why did they decide to build this new line completely underground yet Line 1 was primarily above ground?
> 2. Were there any water table issues to consider when the engineering was done?
> ...


*Hi Dan

Line 1 is two thirds underground (9 out of 14.5 kms), so i would'nt say it's primarily above ground. Anyway, the decision was to build it underground on the Distrito Nacional area to reduce impact on private properties and existing infraestructure.*

Line 2 is twice as large as Line 1 (30+ kms Vs 14.5 kms) and its construction was planned as a two stage process; Phase 1 is limited inside the boundaries of Distrito Nacional, so once again underground was the way to go. The extensions of Line 2 out of Distrito Nacional area are supossed to be underground too, however that decision seems influenced by the fast growth of greater Santo Domingo area, not because of its current status.

Underground construction was done above the water table. Most of the tunneling work is around 13 meters deep, with just short segments reaching 15 to 18 meters below the surface. One notable exception is a segment of Line 2 where soil saturation required special equipment and tunnel design.

Power blackouts in our country are hardly random events but a way to cut expenses on generation costs. The Metro system is a public entity and the government itself is a partner on several power generation companies, so access to uninterrupted power has been guaranteed since operations started on 2009.

In practice, today the city has more power available than 5 years ago and blackouts are scheduled, so things are better now anyway.

Orad


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

FM 2258 said:


> This is a very impressive project. I wish we could do something like this in the United States for our southern and western cities.


Dificult to defit the powerfull political lobby formed by chicago and Detroid car maker wicht is deciding the means of transportation USA is using so far. They mantain the price of a car affordable enught till presure the state to keep itsel going on appart from public massive transport politics to force workers to buy cars instead of taking a train to move around the cities.


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

By Ricardo Brinos (AAA)


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

By Ricardo Briones


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

By Ricardo Briones


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

By Ricardo Briones


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

*By Ricardo Brinos (AAA)*


















By Ricardo Brinos (AAA)


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

After tree year of intensive use that subway keeps still impecable. The stations looks clean and better organisate today than the day of first operations. In agust is expected the second line wicht is going to increase the use of both lines in more than 250,000 new passangers traveling from four sizes of the city in a agresive campain of expantion that promisse to cover the tree mayor publica carredors of the city.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

So if all the metro lines are built, what is the plan for reaching the areas not reached by metro? Will they be covered by minibus, BRT, tram, light rail?


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Silly_Walks said:


> So if all the metro lines are built, what is the plan for reaching the areas not reached by metro? Will they be covered by minibus, BRT, tram, light rail?


The goberment is applaying a first master plan based on five lines to cover the three most used public corredors but after that master plan is implemented is posible to apply enother new one directed to middle class to reduce the use of privated cars.

Besides the main train lines there`s a master plan to implement bus lines to take passangers from train stations to their final destinations. That part of the plan is no implemented jet because of lack of money to go on with both proyect a the same time.

BRTs lines are no posible in Santo Domingo because the width of street`s transversal section isnt enough to fix that besides the rest of the traffic. Is posible to apply a light train in some routs but that isnt discused jet.


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

Impressive system! Does anybody know the final cost of these new lines in $USD?? Also how do they fund this project? Is it all Federal dollars?


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Bobdreamz said:


> Impressive system! Does anybody know the final cost of these new lines in $USD?? Also how do they fund this project? Is it all Federal dollars?


The second line is only a half of its final lenght so it is costing 850 million dollars, the entire line 1700 million dollar if the dicide to continue the work without pause, if the stop for some years it has to add addicional costs. The sistem is all built by the goverment.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

I hope they will use this subway system to create many low-wage jobs for people keeping the subway clean and safe. In Amsterdam they cut almost all security on metrostations right after opening in the late '70s and early '80s and it caused a lot of security problems (drunk, junkies, criminals holding up in the stations, robbing passengers, etc.). Would Santo Domingo have similar security issues?


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

chuchero said:


> The second line is only a half of its final lenght so it is costing 850 million dollars, the entire line 1700 million dollar if the dicide to continue the work without pause, if the stop for some years it has to add addicional costs. The sistem is all built by the goverment.


Thanks for your reply and how financing works in the DR. In the US the Federal Government pays only 50% of the cost, the rest of the funds have to be paid by the states, counties and cities if not projects aren't approved that is why the US doesn't have a lot of transit systems in the majority of it's main cities. It's a difficult process here.


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Bobdreamz said:


> Thanks for your reply and how financing works in the DR. In the US the Federal Government pays only 50% of the cost, the rest of the funds have to be paid by the states, counties and cities if not projects aren't approved that is why the US doesn't have a lot of transit systems in the majority of it's main cities. It's a difficult process here.


In Dominican republic there`s no that kind of divition between the goberment and the city. The main state is on charge of all the budget on big public works and the subway is considerated in D.R. as superestructure so is a 100% goberment responsability. The cities are on charge only of little things.

But from my perception the subway sistem in USA doesn`t goes because of the compromise of the federal state with car industry. There`s in Washington stronges political lobby working on defense of car industry. Beside the train industry is mostly european and the american one is not strong enught to pay for good political lobby.


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Second line of Santo Domingo metro is schedulled to opend comercial operation in two weeks. That line is eleven kilometers long and is suposed to begin transporting 60,000 passenger per day in its first years to reach 200,000 passenger in four years. The train`s configuration has a capacity of 650 passanger per train and a frecuency of a train every tree minutes in ruch hours. When the line reaches to take 200,000 passanger per day that configuration most be changed to fix 1,300 passanger each unity at least for trains serving in ruch hours.

The ticket´s price is fifty cents per trip and you can change line without additional payments traveling between both lines with the same ticket price. Something very helpfull for a population esposed to abuses of traditional transporters changing the ticket price whenever they want.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

How much do they expect the passengers per day to rise on line 1 because of line 2?


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Silly_Walks said:


> How much do they expect the passengers per day to rise on line 1 because of line 2?


I haven`t seen those numbers so far but considerating line one is transporting 120,000 passenger per day that is better line two doesn`t have a great impact on line one because that is going to force line one to operat on its border of capacity.

If we take that line one has gotten 80% of total demand that corredor generates i don`t spect serius changes on demand from line one. What is going to happen is a big change on traditional bus operators wich are running along line two and taking passager coming from line one because of lack of line tow operations along the same corridor. Of course every new line encreases demands but on my point of view it is going to be minimal.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

Today Danilo Medina, President of the Dominican Republic, and Margarita Cedeño de Fernández, Vicepresident of the Dominican Republic (second woman to be Vicepresident in the history of the country); inaugurated the first phase of the second line of the Metro of Santo Domingo.



prokells1 said:


> Danilo Medina on the conductor seat and the guy with the glasses is Diandino Peña, the engineer responsible for building the two lines of the metro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I added the captions to most of the photos. 

Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

i would had never imagined a metro there!!! :uh:


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*A three minutes news coverage of the inaguration (in Spanish):*


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Why does the train have a windshield wiper if the line is completely underground ?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^They can use them on line 1 which has also the elevated section.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

dwdwone said:


> Why does the train have a windshield wiper if the line is completely underground ?


Besides there being an elevated part, tunneled metros could also encounter fluids or liquids.

Tunnel leakages, humidity, birds flying into the windshield (wouldn't be the first pigeons to find their way into a subway), vomit from some very talented drunks waiting on the platform, etc. :lol:


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been looking those train for the last four years and i`ve never noticed that windshield. :lol::lol:....Well, i don`t have any explanation for that but thanks god is not a very expensive toll so it doesn`t affect the price of the train. :lol::lol:


----------



## S.O.G (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## S.O.G (Jun 5, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> ^^They can use them on line 1 which has also the elevated section.


I think that's the correct answer.


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Silly_Walks said:


> I hope they will use this subway system to create many low-wage jobs for people keeping the subway clean and safe. In Amsterdam they cut almost all security on metrostations right after opening in the late '70s and early '80s and it caused a lot of security problems (drunk, junkies, criminals holding up in the stations, robbing passengers, etc.). Would Santo Domingo have similar security issues?


There is military garding in every station and every train. It is a military group formed for that job, no only basic security but terrorism activity too. They are trained to have a nice relation with the passangers while protecting and keeping stations clean and ordered.

Fisrt line is jet four years in operations and station are on very good conditions even after heavy used. But people have a very good response to the metro so they defend the space as their own and every time they see someting wrong are the first to call up military asistense.


----------

